# mp3s abspielen per javascript



## Dandimite47 (24. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

habe hier ein Javascript welches eine Bildschirmpräsentation abspielt. Nur mit den passenden Sounds hauts nicht hin, hab auch schon versucht das im HTML einzubetten, aber hat auch nicht geklappt. Es soll ein Bild zusammen mit der passenden mp3-Datei wiedergegeben werden, und unten ist noch eine Navigation. Code sieht so aus:




```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html>
<head>
    <title></title>
    <script type="text/javascript" language="javascript">
//      <![CDATA[
            var images = new Array (9);
            images[0] = "grobkonzept_files/grobkonzept.001.png";
            images[1] = "grobkonzept_files/grobkonzept.002.png";
            images[2] = "grobkonzept_files/grobkonzept.003.png";
            images[3] = "grobkonzept_files/grobkonzept.004.png";
            images[4] = "grobkonzept_files/grobkonzept.005.png";
            images[5] = "grobkonzept_files/grobkonzept.006.png";
            images[6] = "grobkonzept_files/grobkonzept.007.png";
            images[7] = "grobkonzept_files/grobkonzept.008.png";
            images[8] = "grobkonzept_files/grobkonzept.009.png";
	    var sound = new Array (9);
            sound[0] = ;
            sound[1] = "grobkonzept_files/1.mp3";
            sound[2] = "grobkonzept_files/2.mp3";
            sound[3] = "grobkonzept_files/3.mp3";
            sound[4] = "grobkonzept_files/4.mp3";
            sound[5] = "grobkonzept_files/5.mp3";
            sound[6] = "grobkonzept_files/6.mp3";
            sound[7] = "grobkonzept_files/7.mp3";
            sound[8] = ;
            var index = 0;
            function WindowLoaded(evt)
            {
                document.body.onselectstart = function () { return false; };
            }
            function Step(i)
            {
                GoTo(index + i)
            }
            function GoTo(newIndex)
            {
                if(newIndex >= 0 && newIndex < images.length)
                {
                    index = newIndex;
// Das ist wohl verkehrt:					document.sound[index].play();
                    document.Slideshow.src = images[index];
                }
            }
//      ]]>
    </script>
</head>
<body bgcolor="black" onload='WindowLoaded(event);'>
    <p align="center">
        

        

        [img]grobkonzept_files/grobkonzept.001.png[/img]
        

        

        <input type="image" src="grobkonzept_files/home.png" onclick="GoTo(0)"/>
        &&&
        <input type="image" src="grobkonzept_files/prev.png" onclick="Step(-1)" href="#"/>
        <input type="image" src="grobkonzept_files/next.png" onclick="Step(1)"/>
    </p>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## HoaX (24. Nov 2007)

du bist im falschen forum!

hier geht es um java, nicht um javascript. das sind zwei ganz verschiedene dinge


----------



## Dandimite47 (24. Nov 2007)

Sorry,

kann das vielleicht ein admin dahin verschieben?


----------



## DP (25. Nov 2007)

*verschoben*


----------

